# I just discovered how to post my pet pics from reddit!



## Paco Dennis (Aug 26, 2021)

They have some of the best pet pics and videos and now , by using the "INSERT MEDIA" button, I won't need the silly disclaimer pic or the rest...this is direct, finally. 


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/SurpriseAppearances/comments/ncjx2v

First cool SURPRISE of the day!!


----------

